# IJOY CIGPET ANT KIT



## Nailedit77 (26/8/16)

5 to 80W Power Output
0.06 to 3.0 ohm Atomizer Resistance Range
Firmware Upgradeable
Full Temperature Control Output
Ni200 Nickel Support
Titanium Support
Stainless Steel Support
Innovative User Mode
0.05 to 1.5 ohm Atomizer Resistance Range
300 to 600 degrees Fahrenheit Range
150 to 315 degree Centigrade Range
Ultra Compact Form Factor
47mm by 24mm by 70.8mm
Atomizer Resistance
Top Loaded 18650 Powered
Three Button Operation
Spring Loaded 510 Connection

Description:
The *Cigpet Ant* is the newest one of the most compact starter kit with the capability to fire up to 80W, powered by a single interchangeable 18650 battery(batteries sold separately). The Cigpet Ant features temperature control on Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel heating elements. The Cigpet Ant features a top loaded battery cap that allows the fitment of 18650 batteries. The accompanying atomizer features a 1.8ml top filled tank reservoir and airflow control. Although lightweight, the Cigpet Ant fits and feels perfect in the hand due to it's rounded edge design.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

